# Bridge and dual displays



## davidg2020 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes... I know this is a Lightroom forum but seeing how many people view Lightroom as Bridge on steroids, I thought I might get an answer to me question here.



I have been searching the web for a while now to find a way to show the usual Bridge window on one display and a preview - just a preview... no menu bar or other embellishments - on the other display in a dual display setup. 
Apple's Aperture does it but I can't find a way to do it with Bridge, nor does it appear that Lightroom will do it. 
I think this is a significant setback... being able to do this would be great for editing so you could see the image preview with no distractions and as big as possible. More to the point it would be good for presentations so the presenter can see all the folder structure, favourites, thumbnails etc but the audience only sees the intended image on a clean black (yes black... not the image backdrop colour) background. 
I have found a way to cheat this, by extending the Bridge window over both displays and positioning all the favourites, folders, thumbnails panels etc on the extreme right side but you still see the menu bar and other bits and bobs at the window edges and the background colour is grey, not black (unless you set the image backdrop to black, which I think is a bit harsh for viewing thumbnails). 
If you want to see what I mean, go to http://www.2'2'graphics.com.au/dual_displays.html 
If anyone has any ideas on how to do this, or any Adobe engineers are reading this... help!!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 28, 2009)

David you can do this pretty much with Lightroom and the second window set to Loupe.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2009)

As Geoff said, Loupe on 2nd monitor will do it for Lightroom.  Or set the 2nd screen to slideshow does a neat job, and pause the slideshow to move through manually to make it full screen.

For Bridge, go to Windows menu > New Synchronized Window and move that new window to the other screen - and adjust the panels to suit.  It's about as close as you'll get.


----------

